# Spray head recommendations?



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

I have one small zone of Rainbird spray heads, and they are nothing but trouble. Unlike the rotors on the other zones, these little Rainbirds don't ever want to pop up, and I wind up digging half of them out each year to get them going again. I need something that will reliably pop up with enough pressure to get through some thick Zoysia - any brand/models I should look at?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Hunter MP rotators with hunter bodies.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Hunter MP rotators with hunter bodies.


+1 This will be what I install at my house.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I may be the only one but I like the new Rainbird R-VAN


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm a fan of the Rainbird HE-VAN nozzles. The MP Rotators are nice, but take forever to put down any water (.42"/hr precipitation rate). The R-VAN nozzles look promising, but are still only .6"ish/hr.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It's nice to have options, and I think that the best choice would depend on the porosity of your soil. For example, on my lot, I know there's no way that my soil in its current state would be able to handle anything higher than the .4 that the MP's put out. That's a fact. Now since I've been adding the GCF products, I've seen the soil absorb more water, quickly. When it rains, it doesn't stand as long as it used to. Maybe that's because it's been dry (we're in a slight drought), or maybe it's because I'm putting down products that are helping. I'm not sure either way. Only way to tell is if Mother Nature sends some rain our way, which is in the forecast for next week.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I may be the only one but I like the new Rainbird R-VAN


I too am on the R-VAN train, mainly because of the tool-less adjustability. I've been slowly replacing all of the conventional heads and bodies at our beach house and they definitely work better in the wind.


----------

